# Die Qualität der AMD GraKa-Treiber



## Zeiss (13. April 2020)

*Die Qualität der AMD GraKa-Treiber*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen, wie aktuell die Qualität der AMD GraKa-Treiber für Linux ist. Als ich noch eine Radeon 9700PRO (ist schon eine ganze Weile her), war die Qualität ziemlich miserabel. Seit dem habe ich nur nVidia Karten gehabt.

Hintergrund der Frage ist, ich habe einen Dell Presicion M6500 (17 Zoll 1920x1200, i7 920xm, 32GB, eine SSD, Quadro FX 3800m, ein richtiges Arbeitstier) Laptop mit einer nVidia Quadro FX 3800m, bei dem die Grafikkarte eine kalte Lötstelle hat... ist bekanntes Problem bei den Teilen. Da ich die Karte eh tauschen muss, wäre es vielleicht eine Überlegung wert eine FirePro M7820 zu holen. Da ich aber viel mit Linux auf dem Laptop arbeite, wäre es mir wichtig zu wissen, wie die Treiber so sind. Die nVidia sind (meiner Meinung nach) top, zumindest die Spiele, die ich mal spiele.

Danke Euch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. April 2020)

*AW: Die Qualität der AMD GraKa-Treiber*

Frag doch mal in einem Linux-Forum nach, da tummeln sich die Linux-Spezis.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (14. April 2020)

*AW: Die Qualität der AMD GraKa-Treiber*

Ich weiß zwar nichts genaues, aber einige ältere AMD Grafikkartengenerationen laufen unter Linux nicht wirklich. Ich hatte mal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, eine HD6000 (eine Generation neuer als die M7820) Serie zum Laufen bewegen zu wollen. Bin leider gescheitert.
Ich würde es lassen. Neuere Karten sind wohl kein Problem mehr, da dann die Treiber im Kernel vorhanden sind, aber bei älteren Karten ist es ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## Zeiss (14. April 2020)

*AW: Die Qualität der AMD GraKa-Treiber*

Was war denn das Problem? Beim 3D oder Desktopbeschleunigung?

Die nVidia Closed Source Treiber sind echt ein Spaziergang zum Installieren, einpaar wenige Befehle und rennt die Sache.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (14. April 2020)

*AW: Die Qualität der AMD GraKa-Treiber*

3D hab ich gar nicht getestet, nichtmal Beschleunigung im Desktopbetrieb lief. Also es wurde quasi nur der Notfalltreiber geladen.


----------



## Zeiss (14. April 2020)

*AW: Die Qualität der AMD GraKa-Treiber*

Oha, das ist Mist.

Bei der 9700PRO war es ein FireGL Treiber und lief eigentlich.... zwar deutlich langsamer als unter Windows aber immerhin.


----------



## ntropy83 (23. Juni 2020)

Die AMD Treiber sind ein Träumchen. Du kannst gleich 3 Stück parallel haben, mesa, amdvlk und AMDGPU-pro. Der letzte ist der offizielle propriertäre von AMD und klappt häufig mit konsolenports.

Mesa reicht aber aus. In der Regel kommt jede distro mit mesa und dann kannst du sofort los zocken. Du kannst noch auf die bleeding edge Mesa schiene gehen, dann hast du das neuste vom neuesten. Das hilft bei modernsten grakas. Die vega 64 läuft aber rund mit dem Standard mesa.

AMD hat einen eigenen shader Compiler bekommen und nutzt nicht mehr llvm sondern aco. Daher solltest du deine games mit RADV_PERFTEST=aco %command% start option in steam starten. Dann ist die Performance wie in Windows und in manchen games sogar besser als in Windows. 

Referenzen findest du im link meiner Signatur. Ich hab dort 99% der Videos auf mesa getestet.


----------



## ntropy83 (23. Juni 2020)

Hier ist noch ein Benchmark mesa/RADV vs AMDVLK von mir. Ist aber anderthalb Jahre alt und reflektiert nicht mehr den Stand der Technik. So war es aber, als das Linux-Gaming grad salonfähig wurde  (CPU war auch noch ein 2700X dazumals)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpG0B977VzY


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (31. Juli 2020)

Hier habe u.a. ich über Spielerfahrungen geschrieben. Ich habe eine Vega 56 und nutze Linux Mint 19.3:
Strategiespiele auf Linux zocken


----------

